# NaNoWriMo Buddies



## Leasara (Nov 2, 2007)

Any of you NaNoWriMoers out there buddying up?  Any of you veterans know if there is any kind of benefit to adding buddies?

I can't seem to get either of the people I know interested in attempting the NaNoWriMo thing, so I thought maybe the folks here might like a buddy.

My profile is at: http://www.nanowrimo.org/user/231488
Feel free to add me


----------



## Summercat (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually fly solo, merow. If you live near me, I would... ;_;


----------



## Azure (Nov 2, 2007)

What is NaNoWriMo??


----------



## Mintywolf (Nov 2, 2007)

To *AzurePhoenix*: http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=13562
Basically the goal is to write a 50,000 word novel in the space of November.  Not necessarily a good one.

To *Leasara*, I don't know if there's any particular benefit.  You can see their word counts under your writing buddies tab in your profile and links to theirs.  But I will be yours if you like. 

Here's me: http://www.nanowrimo.org/user/108430
I haven't gotten very far yet this year though.  Time to start hurrying!


----------



## WolfeByte (Nov 2, 2007)

I think the point of NaNo Buddies is to increase the "Guilt as Motivation" factor - When you see all these folks writing thousands of words a day, and you barely scrape by with a hundred, you feel the need to try to catch up.  

In theory, anyway.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool!

I'm available to help anyone get past whatever block they're troubled with.  Though, I could have used a hand myself.  Felt like I was wrestling with a roll of obstinate tape for the last three days trying to find the beginning to my story.  I finally got it though


----------



## WolfeByte (Nov 2, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Very cool!
> 
> I'm available to help anyone get past whatever block they're troubled with.  Though, I could have used a hand myself.  Felt like I was wrestling with a roll of obstinate tape for the last three days trying to find the beginning to my story.  I finally got it though



Heh, I had the same problem getting started - Yesterday was a loss, as it took me four hours to squeeze out 1300 words.  I just wasn't feeling it at all, so it was hell.  Figured I'd start again today - a theoretical no-no, I know - but if I'm not keen on where a story is going in the first few paragraphs, I'm not going to be happy with it ever, so starting over is pretty much my only option.  

And now I just typed the same 1300-ish words in a bit over an hour - while working - and it seemed sadly easy just because I was way more into where the story is going.  I'll be very unlikely not to reach 4 or 5 thousand words by the end of the night, and if I find a place to wedge in the crap I managed yesterday, I'll be ahead of the game instead of behind.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 3, 2007)

Heh, this is my profile:
http://www.nanowrimo.org/eng/user/202071
Feel free to add me if you want.  I have a novel excerpt up so you can see if you're interested or whatever.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 3, 2007)

Added, thanks  

Got my excerpt up as well.

Going to be posting the rest of the novel to my site: http://lore.ws as I write it.


----------



## Mintywolf (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay.  

I am way behind and almost everything I have written is dialogue but I hope to have an excerpt up later today.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a bit behind as well, but I look at this as laying the foundation, which always takes longer than any other phase of construction 

I might not make the 50k in 30 days goal, but I am going to finish this book.


----------



## atomsk813 (Dec 2, 2007)

haha seattle is the best! wish you all could live hewre.... not enough furries in seattle.... everytime being a furry is brought up in conversation with my dearest friends, they run off or go "OH NO HYOUVE BEEN ON 4CHAN AGIN!!!" even tho i havent... they don't even know im a furry...


----------

